# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  3º Aquário de Rui Bessa

## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Venho apresentar o meu 3º aquário. Para já ficam apenas os dados técnicos e respectiva maquinaria com as fotos... 
*Aquário:* 250X80X60 = 1200lts
*Sump:* 110X50X60 = 330lts
*Controlador/Computador:* http://www.aquatronica.com/prodotti/...a-di-controllo
-Sonda PH do aquário
-Sonda PH do Reactor
-Sonda Temperatura
*Reactor de Kalkwasser* : Deltec KM500 www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/kalkstir_1.php
*Escumador:* Deltec AP702 www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/skimmers_7.php
*Reactor de Calcio:* Schuran Jetstream 1 http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=851
*Circulação:* 
1 Bomba Tunze Master electronic 1073.090 http://www.aquaristic.net/shop/shop....id/manufac.980
1 Bomba Tunze Master electronic 1073.160
1 Bomba Tunze Turbelle® stream 6060
1 Bomba EHEIM 1262 http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/in...ail_27591_ehen
*Iluminação:* 1 Calha comprada por encomenda à Sohal com 8 T5 54wats + 8 T5 Actinicas + 3 HQIS 150 Wats
Cá vão as fotos:
O quadro eléctrico

Um dos extractores p/ puxar o ar quente e outro p/ meter ar fresco no aquário

As bombas Tunze :Pracima:  


A tubagem de ligação sump aqua

O escumador

O reactor de calcio

O rector de Kalkwasser

As ligações ao computador e outros

O cerebro do sistema

O reservatório da água de osmose

A calha enorme... mede perto de 250 comp. X 80 larg. 


A limpeza da calha feita pelo mestre (Zé)


A construção do Layout



E finalmente o teste com água doce





Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ingo Barao

Voceeee... aaaaabbbbuuuuuusooooooo :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Isso é muito mau!!!
Só colocas as fotos do equipamento?!? Equipamento está-mos nos fartos de ver! Hehe Mas mesmo assim nota 10...
Queremos fotos do aquário urgentemente, ontem já era tarde!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Mais um belo aquário, acho que não vou esperar pelas fotos e vou passar por tua casa mais logo hehehe
Parabéns Rui.

----------


## Jose.Silva

Rui Bessa

Pois para espanto meu .... emigrado na madeira vejo um conterranio meu a fazer um espetacular aquario ...

Ora se fosse possivel numa da minha vizitas ao norte passar por ai para ver essa obra ....

cumprimentos 

da madeira


pois ja faltava PARABENS por esse aquario.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Isso é muito mau!!!
> Só colocas as fotos do equipamento?!? Equipamento está-mos nos fartos de ver! Hehe Mas mesmo assim nota 10...
> Queremos fotos do aquário urgentemente, ontem já era tarde!


Pois fotos do aquário ainda não tenho... mas assim que tiver fotos decentes coloco-as no forum!




> Mais um belo aquário, acho que não vou esperar pelas fotos e vou passar por tua casa mais logo hehehe
> Parabéns Rui.


Pedro, quando quiseres é só dar um toque :SbOk: , até para veres os frags que me arranjas-te!




> Rui Bessa
> 
> Pois para espanto meu .... emigrado na madeira vejo um conterranio meu a fazer um espetacular aquario ...
> 
> Ora se fosse possivel numa da minha vizitas ao norte passar por ai para ver essa obra ....


Claro! Fica o convite :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Muito bom Rui! Tudo pensado ao promenor - os meus sinceros parabéns  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente tanque Rui, hoje talvez também tivesse feito o meu aquário com mais largura e menos profundidade, com essas tuas dimensões vais ter grandes possibilidades no layout.Parabéns :Pracima:  
Só não sou grande adepto (e a malta da Sohal sabe :Coradoeolhos:  ) da espuma para a construção do layout, embora seja inegável que visualmente resulta muito bem.
Abraço ao Zé, ao João e ao Hugo da Sohal...não tenho tido tempo para aparecer por lá. :SbOk:  

         Abraço,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mais um grande tanque do norte :yb677:   :yb677:  espero que seja um dos melhores também :Pracima:   :Pracima:  tem raízes para isso :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Promete...e muito.  Excelente montagem !

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Rui:

Pelo que se pode ver, o teu próximo aquário vai impressionar!!!  :SbOk:   Melhor, já impressiona. :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Claro que vou ser repetitivo.... EXCELENTE arranque.. a coisa promete!!!

PS: Um abraço a esse gajo que esta dentro do aqua  :SbClown:  ... tem a mania que sabe andar de moto.. afinal ele é bom é no aspirador!!!!

----------


## Rui Bessa

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras agradáveis que escreveram.



> PS: Um abraço a esse gajo que esta dentro do aqua  ... tem a mania que sabe andar de moto.. afinal ele é bom é no aspirador!!!!


É... e essa foto em que ele está virado para a máquina com o tubo do aspirador quem a tirou foi o João Soares... portanto alguém que já sabe o que ele faz melhor :SbSourire2:  Mais a sério, é um activo da Sohal em que tem prazer naquilo que faz :Pracima:  



> Tudo pensado ao promenor


Mais ou menos isso. Tive de me sujeitar a certas "imposições" :SbEnerve3:   que a casa que restaurei me obrigava, mas lá consegui(mos) pôr as coisas a funcionar como o idealizado. 
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ora viva,

Tive a oportunidade de visitar esse aquário ainda no inicio da montagem, e logo aí fiquei impressionado.

Está aqui um caso em que se aliam as condições técnicas (de excelência) com conhecimentos teoricos muito bons (muita experiência). 
Daí que não haja outra alternativa a não ser o Sucesso!!!!  :Vitoria: 

Daqui por uns tempos gostaria de voltar a visitar esse aquario.

Um abraço,

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Daqui por uns tempos gostaria de voltar a visitar esse aquario.


As portas estarão abertas, é só dizeres.
Entretanto vou pôr duas fotos para mostrar o layout como ficou só com a rocha morta (desculpem a qualidade das mesmas):


Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Rui,  :Olá:  

mais um valente tanque cá no norte!  e este promete ser um grande sucesso. 

gostava de ver é fotos mais actualizadas! 

os meus parabéns.

----------


## Carlos Prates

:Olá:  Olá Rui,

Muitos parabéns pela tua montagem... Está a faltar é mais umas fotos actualizadas.

Um abraço,

Carlos Prates

----------


## Jose Neves

Realmente o aqua promete faço as palavras do do Carlos Prates as minhas, para quando as fotos actualizadas

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> gostava de ver é fotos mais actualizadas!





> Está a faltar é mais umas fotos actualizadas.





> para quando as fotos actualizadas


estou a ver que vou ter de fazer uma visita ao Rui Bessa para termos umas fotos actualizadas   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Colocada por Duarte Araujo
> gostava de ver é fotos mais actualizadas!






> Colocada por Carlos Prates
> Está a faltar é mais umas fotos actualizadas.






> Colocada por JoseNeves
> para quando as fotos actualizadas


Viva :Olá:  
Actualmente o meu reef ainda está a passar por uma fase de crescimento quer dos corais quer mesmo da disposição dos mesmos... Mas não é por isso que eu ainda não postei fotos no forum, eu sou um péssimo fotografo e, ainda por cima não tenho máquina de jeito :yb668:  




> estou a ver que vou ter de fazer uma visita ao Rui Bessa para termos umas fotos actualizadas


É isso aí cara, só assim poderemos ter actualizações grátis, mais baratas do que de borla :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Bem, peguei na máquina e apesar de não ter fotos de promenor, tenho gerais desde Fevereiro... +/- quando o aqua começou a funcionar a 100%
Aqui vão elas:









E por agora é tudo, espero daqui a alguns meses ter tudo em ponto maior :Coradoeolhos:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Grande aquário Rui, a água está super cristalina, usas ozono ou carvão?

Estás contente com o Aquatronica? Julgo que já saiu o módulo que envia mensagens SMS.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Grande aquário Rui, a água está super cristalina, usas ozono ou carvão?


Sim, uso carvão activado e troco-o +/- uma vez por mês, remexendo diáriamente para que eventuais particulas se soltem.
Em relação ao ozono não utilizo, mas tenho um ORP à volta dos 420 a 460.




> Estás contente com o Aquatronica? Julgo que já saiu o módulo que envia mensagens SMS.


Na altura em que o adquiri já tinha essa opção... como é cara, deixei de lado por dar prioridade a outras coisas. Em relação ao funcionamento para já não tenho nada de mal a dizer, funciona 5***** :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Jose Neves

Estas de parabens, este gajo é do norte carago..

Uma pergunta, descreve a tua sump, e tudo o que tens la dentro, aguardamos

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Uma pergunta, descreve a tua sump, e tudo o que tens la dentro, aguardamos


Como escrevi no início, a sump mede 110X50X60 = 330lts, e através das imagens pode-se vêr quase tudo o que tenho lá dentro: escumador, reactor de cálcio e Kalkwasser, resistências, carvão activado... enfim todo material hard está lá!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Estava eu no album de fotos que tenho no computador, e encontrei algumas de corais que meti no início do ano... 
A evolução:









Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Não posso de deixar de partilhar mais uma foto de uma outra evolução :Coradoeolhos:  

No dia 5 de Fevereiro


E agora, com mais uma pequena muda proveniente do reef do Pedro Pacheco

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá Rui
Estou bastante impressionado com os teus crescimento, nota-se que é o fruto dum bom trabalho.
Parabéns.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá Rui
> Estou bastante inspeccionado com os teus crescimento, nota-se que é o fruto dum bom trabalho.
> Parabéns.


Viva :Olá:  
Eu diria antes que é fruto do reactor de calcio, e das tpas semanais :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Como tenho recebido diáriamente muitos pedidos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  para pôr fotos actualizadas elas aqui estão:



























Algumas fotos dos meus peixinhos:







Mais corais:






























Ufa!!!! :EEK!:  
Amanhã continuo...
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Jose Neves

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

 :tutasla:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Antes de continuar, quero agradecer ao Pedro Pacheco, pela diponibilidade de tirar as fotos :SbOk:  

















E por agora é tudo :SbSourire2:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Bruno Pereira

tens alguma foto do aqua inteiro?

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Rui, :Olá:  

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Muito bom... Parabéns!

Falta uma foto geral :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  

Um abraço
Carlos Prates

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> tens alguma foto do aqua inteiro?


o aquário é mto  comprido pra tirar uma geral em condições  :yb624:   :yb665:  

mas está a faltar.....


parabéns Rui, logo a partida é de realçar a saúde dos corais...  vê-se que está aí mta dedicação.
tens aí excelentes corais... belos exemplares  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Cá estou eu de novo com novas fotos da minha magnífica, cyber shot 5.0 :SbSourire2:  















Eu sei que não é a mesma coisa, por isso tenho aqui uma de topo tirada pelo pedro



E é tudo
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

as fotos parecem um pouco escuras...

é da maquina ou precisas de trocar lampadas?   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> as fotos parecem um pouco escuras...
> 
> é da maquina ou precisas de trocar lampadas?


Não é das lampadas...
Mas andei a treinar a tirar umas fotos com a minha cyber e aqui estão elas:















Agora já está com mais luz :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ontem à noite tive a oportunidade de ver este aquario ao vivo. muito bom  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   excelentes crescimentos e cores. corais a demonstrar muita saúde.  parabens Rui  :SbOk:  
assim que possivel irei colocar aqui as fotos que tirei

----------


## Duarte Araujo

tal como prometido, aqui ficam as fotos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais algumas  :yb665:

----------


## Duarte Araujo



----------


## Heitor Simões

Va bene!

Monstruoso.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

aqui vão mais algumas  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Lindo aqua Rui ! O aquascape esta excelente , parabens  :Palmas:

----------


## Duarte Araujo



----------


## Duarte Araujo

aqui fica a geral

----------


## Nuno Silva

Aquascape impressionante!!! Parabéns!!!

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Gostaria de agradecer a todos os comentários que fizeram, em especial ao Duarte pela quantidade e qualidade das fotos :SbOk:  
No entanto, este é um reef em crescimento e ainda "jovem" +/-7 meses... com alguns problemas... *cianos* :SbRequin2:  
Enquanto estas não forem eliminadas, sem ser através de quimicos, é uma luta que tenho :yb665:  ...
cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Está um aquascape espetacular? Aqueles corais em "plate" dão um ar muito natural. Parabéns.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Olá 
> Gostaria de agradecer a todos os comentários que fizeram, em especial ao Duarte pela quantidade e qualidade das fotos


agradecer não precisas  :yb668:   basta pagares uma mariscada que ficamos quites  :yb624:   :yb624:  
qualidade das fotos tb não foi grande coisa  :yb665:   mas tb a hora que foi ja nao se podia pedir muito  :yb624:     agora quantidade sim  :SbSourire2:   tirei 60 fotos  :yb665:  




> No entanto, este é um reef em crescimento e ainda "jovem" +/-7 meses...


apesar de ser um reef com pouco mais de meio ano, vê-se que está estabilizado. prova disso são os crescimentos que tens  :SbOk:  




> com alguns problemas... *cianos* 
> Enquanto estas não forem eliminadas, sem ser através de quimicos, é uma luta que tenho ...


 eu nao vi cianos nenhumas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:   estaria por tras da rocha?  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> eu nao vi cianos nenhumas


Pois não, já estavas com cafeína a mais :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mas que elas lá estão, infelizmente estão :Icon Cry:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite.
Eu também não vi cianos. Estariamos bebados?
Quero desde já agradecer a amabilidade do Rui Bessa por nos receber a tal hora da noite.
Abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Boa noite.
> Eu também não vi cianos. Estariamos bebados?
> Quero desde já agradecer a amabilidade do Rui Bessa por nos receber a tal hora da noite.
> Abraço,
> Nuno


Bebados não... cafeínados :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Bebados não... cafeínados    
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa



Boa noite.
E ainda ajudaste à festa. :SbOk:  
Cumps, 
Nuno Silva

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Rui
 :tutasla:  
bonito aqua siim senhora, é pena que o ultimo "fotografo", nao saiba tirar fotos, pois de certeza que as mesmas nao traduzem a beleza desses corais :Olá:  .
Como estao os meus corais?
Poe foto daquele miseravel efflo que levaste em fim de vida, pra eu ver se recuperou, pois tenho muita curiosidade em saber.
Abraço


Paulo Oliveira

P.S.- para a próxima tenta arranjar um fotografo e nao um projecto fotográfico :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> P.S.- para a próxima tenta arranjar um fotografo e nao um projecto fotográfico



 :yb624:   :yb624:   não tenho culpa de não saber mais...  :SbSourire2:    ainda por cima já era tarde  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> não tenho culpa de não saber mais...    ainda por cima já era tarde



Olá Duarte

Fica te bem a sinceridade, mas nao podes confundir o factor tempo com  Azelhice :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  


Abraço
Oliveira

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Como estao os meus corais?
> Poe foto daquele miseravel efflo que levaste em fim de vida, pra eu ver se recuperou, pois tenho muita curiosidade em saber.
> Abraço
> 
> Paulo Oliveira


Viva, Paulo :Olá:  
Em relação aos "teus" corais, eles estão assim:
Stylloporas


Um frag forçado (partiu na viagem) da monti laranja:

A monti Laranja, com parte do que sobrou da verde devido a um ataque desenfriado de nudis :SbRequin2:  :


Uma macro da lobophylia:

]
A acropora:


E por último a efflo que está por detrás da montipora digitata... que já recuperou e, agora está numa fase "nim"


Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva, Paulo 
> Em relação aos "teus" corais, eles estão assim:
> Stylloporas
> 
> 
> Um frag forçado (partiu na viagem) da monti laranja:
> 
> A monti Laranja, com parte do que sobrou da verde devido a um ataque desenfriado de nudis :
> 
> ...



Olá Rui

Tudo bem

agradeço tua disponibilidade em me mostrar as fotos, desculpa o termo meus corais, nao foi por mal, em relaçao a efflorences ainda bem que recuperou, e agora uma gracinha , ficava tao bem neste meu aqua


Abraço

Paulo

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Olá Duarte
> 
> Fica te bem a sinceridade, mas nao podes confundir o factor tempo com  Azelhice     
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Oliveira


Devo confirmar que o factor "Tempo" não pode ser usado como desculpa porque estava uma noite de céu estrelado. :yb624:  
Se o Duarte quiser explicar com a rapidez com que tirou as fotos, devo dizer que é mentira. Ele demorou o tempo que quis e ainda por cima acabou com o "rolo". 
Assim sendo só falta a azelhice.

Abraço,
Nuno 
PS: Duarte, com tanta porrada que te dou qq dia não entro em tua casa. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá Rui
> 
> Tudo bem
> 
> agradeço tua disponibilidade em me mostrar as fotos, desculpa o termo meus corais, nao foi por mal, em relaçao a efflorences ainda bem que recuperou, e agora uma gracinha , ficava tao bem neste meu aqua
> 
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Paulo


Paulo, não há crise por referires teus corais, a efflorences se quiseres devolvo-ta com um "brinde" Actinodisco q se agarrou a ela  :yb665:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Satisfação por favor a minha curiosidade...

Essa eflo que estão a referir por acaso é esta:



... que antes dos cortes era assim:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

Não sei se era :Admirado:  
Quando fui a leiria comprar os corais ao Paulo, ele ofereceu-ma para ver se recuperava. Mas a verdade é que está no vai e não vai :yb663:  
A minha é esta:



Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá,
> 
> Satisfação por favor a minha curiosidade...
> 
> Essa eflo que estão a referir por acaso é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ... que antes dos cortes era assim:
> ...



Olá Rui

Sempre foi meu coral preferido, e comprei um ao diogo, que infelizmente na altura sofreu um atentado de umas horas a xapa do sol e foi-se, depois arranjei outra, que é essa e um okinawae fez um favor de engraçar com ela e mordia lhe os pólipos todos, danificando-a, e que tu fizeste a gentileza de a receber e recuperar.
Claro que gostaria de a ter, mas uma coisa é certa tu levaste-a, e agora nao seria da minha parte justo estar a pedi-la, mas se tiveres outra e quiseres dispensar isso é outra coisa
Abraço


Olá Diogo

Infelizmente nao é a tua, pois tal como te disse, essa foi-se devido a uma estupidez minha, foi pena e os erros pagam-se caros.
Esta foi outra que comprei na altura.
Abraço

Oliveira

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Rui

Este aquario inda etsa montado?
Como é qe ele se encontra?

 :SbOk3:

----------

